# feeling a tons better!!!!



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

my vision changes and dp/dr (or at least that is what I called, it....feeling perceptually off...flat world..dizzy, out of sync with reality)...major anxiety etc etc is a TON better!!!!
There is HOPE....I consider myself pretty much recovered. I stayed away from this site for several months...and I completely forgot that Dp/Dr even existed. It was no longer in my consciousness....I stopped being aware of any changes and gradually anything that I thought was different faded into the background. I became very busy....and got my life back.
Supplements helped a lot to ease my anxiety...I no longer take anything for sleep....just on fish oil and cal/mag. I used to take 10 supplements but now i just take a multi and the other two. It is very true when they say DISTRACTION is key.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

this is the key to recovery.


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd keep this thread open...as a source for more inspiration and hope...My Pearls of Wisdom!

One thing I do worry about coming back and engaging all over again is the idea that I am re-opening an old wound. Forgetting about it was key, ultimately....why come back?

I went through my struggle..my own personal hell....this forum was helpful in giving me the confidence I would get better, and now it is my time to help someone, give them hope they will recover.

One thing to remember in recovery is the mind/body connection. The placebo effect is real. We can convince our brain that something is good for us...and our body will respond appropriately. Our thoughts and our emotions are inseparable....if you are constantly fearing, worrying.....obsessing, your body will respond in a certain way...and stay that way.

The brain has a certain level of plasticity that can learn or unlearn certain habits, behaviors, addictions etc. We do have the power to change our brain, our mind, but it does not happen instantly...when I saw the tree in the background looking flat and fake...I made a conscious decision to not care.

I had to ignore any symptoms that bothered me and not give them anymore care. I trusted everyone else before me that said the same thing.

Supplements helped in many of my secondary symptoms.....and I had probably 20 other symptoms. L-theanine helped calm my anxiety tremendously. Sam-e helped my depression and I pulled out of it. Melatonin helped with sleep.

Take one ounce of progress and see it a sign that you are moving in the right direction and run with it!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

If you or anyone else has actually has a full recovery, coming to a MSG board shoudlnt make it come back…


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi Lisa,

Did you take any meds besides supplements to aid your recovery. Also would you mind listing all the supps you found useful for recovery.
Thanks,
Dyna


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kate....no relapse since coming back...my brain has definitely formed new pathways (killed old ones) and I am feeling very strong!

Dyna...I was on so many supplements....the ones I found most helpful were the following:




200mg L-theanine 1-2x a day (promotes relaxation, can cross the BBB unlike bigger molecules like GABA)
200-500mg Magnesium with Calcium (1000mg)/ Vitamin D/ Zinc
1-3 grams of cod liver oil (lemon flavored)
Sublingual melotonin for sleep (though I started off on valerian and other formulas...like Best Rest Formula from Pure Encapsulation...it is also a nervine and helps restore the nervous system). Sleep N Restore is another great one.
200mg of SAM-e 2x a day for depression
Bach Flower essences and Homeopathy like rescue remedy (I went to a homeopath/naturopath to figure out my remedy). Though the bach flower essences you can find in health food stores and have descriptions for each one.
A good multi-vitamin, whole foods based or one from New Chapter

Misc- Acetyl-L-Carnitine for memory and cognition, Rhodiola and Holy Basil for energy and stress (adaptogenic herbs that help you deal with stress better.

I looked over the Linden Method and his Tai Chi video is really good.


----------

